# Trying out the new Lifeway ProBugs Frozen Kefir!



## JenniO11 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sponsored Review brought to by Lifeway

*ProBugs Frozen Kefir and ProBugs Organic Whole Milk are a new way to get "good bugs" into your kids*!

Some of the members of the Mothering team got the opportunity to try out










Lifeway's ProBugs Organic Whole Milk Kefir and ProBugs Frozen Kefir on a warm day this past week. ProBugs is made for children, but like many people, we're not comfortable giving our kids anything that we wouldn't eat ourselves! So we happily took to the testing grounds to taste ProBugs Organic Whole Milk Kefir and the new ProBugs Frozen Kefir.

Some of our testers didn't know much about kefir before we became tasters, but we caught up quickly! A few weeks ago, we posted this article about some recipes you can make with kefir instead of ingredients that are higher in fat.

Using kefir instead of yogurt, buttermilk, or mayonnaise can lighten a meal and provide a ton of great probiotics in tasty, easy-to-eat ways. Not to mention that kefir has 7-10 billion colony-forming units of 10 live and active cultures (friendly bacteria) per cup and is made with milk from grass fed cows that is free of rBGH (Bovine Growth Hormones) and antibiotics.

Here is what a few of our Mothering "taste testers" - members of our staff - had to say about ProBugs Frozen kefir:



*"The froz**en ProBugs was sweet and creamy, but also light and doesn't fill you up too much. I think it's a great, healthy alternative to desserts like ice cream since it has all the health benefits of kefir in a small portion package."*

*"It tasted like ice cream or some kind of push pop - it didn't taste how I expected it to, because it wasn't tart like a lot of yogurt that kids don't always like. The kids would definitely eat this, no questions asked."*

* "I was really suprised by the Frozen Kefir. Sometimes I really crave a little something to satisfy my sweet tooth, but don't want to grab a really unhealthy, unnatural, preservative-filled candy. ProBugs is my new go-to! It's delicious, sweet and I felt great eating it. Goo-Berry Pie is my favorite! The only thing is - Moms, **watch out, because I ate two!"*

Lifeway's ProBugs Organic Whole Milk Kefir comes in a no-spill, squishable pouch that we could all eat at our desks and walking around and works even for small hands that like to grab. And ProBugs Frozen Kefir looks just like ice cream but doesn't require a spoon--giving you a quick and convenient choice on a hot summer day, or as a healthy dessert option anytime With tons of probiotics, protein and calcium, ProBugs Organic Whole Milk Kefir and ProBugs Frozen Kefir are smart snacks you are sure to feel great about serving to your family.


----------

